# Could really use some advice



## Jspence (Mar 10, 2013)

I love doing tile, been making a solid living installing floors for years now. But there is one thing I have not figured out, after a solid two days of laying tile my hands are torn up, does this happen to everyone if not please tell me wtf is up. Thanks


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tile is dry and sucks the moisture out of your hands. Add to that the fact that your hands are in water a lot, that also dries them out. Sounds funny, water drying your hands...it washes your natural oils away. Then add getting thinset on them. Chemicals are never good for your skin.

Wear some Nitrile 9mil gloves when tiling. I do and it has helped a lot.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Use vinegar wash at the end of the day!!!


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

So the thinset is a high alkalinity and actually is burning the skin, my brother sets and I mix and all the little things , he cuts etc. And I have seen his hands like yours before with the bloody fingertips. 
I change out the rinse water frequently to lower the PH, was thinking about adding a mild acid to it after awhile but never have.
Maybe taping up the two fingers, not sure if anyone makes a slip on finger protectors.
I kinda hate gloves, still haven't found a great pair for tile ripout. But grouting gloves nothing beats debarry, it's just the moisture buildup inside that's hindering.
I also tuck a white rag in my front pocket for myself to keep hands dry.
What about the splits on the sides of fingernails, just recently went through about 4 of them, used a chemical I can't remember what I was using it for.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I keep a microfiber rag in my pocket pretty much all the time when I'm tiling. Keeps my hands dry, cleans excess thinset/grout, mops up water, etc. The good thing about the microfiber is you can wring them out really well. Keeping your hands clean and dry is the key. I see guys who tile so filthy with thinset all over everything and I don't know how they can stand it lol.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Apple cider vinegar smells a bit better. Liquid bandage for open cuts/splits. Medicated hand lotion.


----------



## Jspence (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks guy I'm going to try the microfiber rag, I have a tendency to try and keep everything clean while installing and I'm in my water bucket, all day long, today my hands are shot, can't move a single one :X


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

olzo55 said:


> Apple cider vinegar smalls a bit better. Liquid bandage for open cuts/splits. Medicated hand lotion.


I like super glue for open cuts. It may be the same thing in liquid bandage.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Give them a good okeefs bath at the end of the day. Then soak em in cider...


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

Just to reinforce what has been mentioned... Work clean, keep your hands dry, clean grout with gloves, neutralize with vinegar and then a good medicated lotion at night.

Oh, and New Skin for the cracked and split finger tips.

There is another thread dedicated to hand lotions that you may find informative.


----------

